

Dolphin Progress Report: November 2014 - mikexstudios
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2014/12/01/dolphin-progress-report-november-2014/

======
JonnieCache
If the idea of speedrunning intrigues you, allow me to present the zelda 64
world record, which stands at 18:10:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq6pGJbd6Iw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq6pGJbd6Iw)

It starts to get weird at about 12:30

It's quite something. The commentary is an insight into a whole world. Not
quite as crazy as the some of the other recent console memory hacking stuff
but its the constant need for frame-perfect timing that makes it impressive.

~~~
rip747
i was into listening to the commentary more then i was watching the speedrun.
ever speedrun i've seen never has commentary so you don't know what the heck
the runner is doing. it was really kewl knowing what the thought process was
in pulling these off. Awesome find!

~~~
forgottenpass
_ever speedrun i 've seen never has commentary _

Search youtube for "AGDQ" or "awesome games done quick". It was a charity
speedrun livestream. They have cameras on the people in the room doing the
speedrun and talking, the amount they actually talk about the game varies from
video to video.

~~~
BgSpnnrs
The next one is actually happening.4-10 Jan 2015, so keep an eye out for it on
twitch, great event.

------
mwexler
In case folks were wondering, from their wiki: "Dolphin is an open-source
Nintendo GameCube, Wii, and Triforce emulator for Microsoft Windows, Linux,
and Mac OS X (Intel-based)."

~~~
pygy_
And for those wondering what the Triforce is, in this context:

 _The _Triforce_ is an arcade system board developed jointly by Namco, Sega,
and Nintendo, with the first games appearing in 2002. The name "Triforce" is a
reference to Nintendo's The Legend of Zelda series of games, and symbolized
the three companies' involvement in the project. The system hardware is based
on the Nintendo GameCube with several differences, like provisions for add-ons
such as Sega's GD-Rom system, NAND memory, and upgradeable RAM modules. As
with most arcade systems, each Triforce game has it's own custom peripherals
and functions._

[https://wiki.dolphin-emu.org/index.php?title=Triforce](https://wiki.dolphin-
emu.org/index.php?title=Triforce)

------
stuaxo
I dont have time to play games these days, but love keeping up on the progress
of emulators, the detail here is great.

~~~
Netcob
Especially with Dolphin - I was surprised how gripping those progress reports
were. And I like how it feels like you're reading about the latest victories
of a bunch of superheroes. Which is a nice way of looking at open source
projects.

------
fmorel
These are a great read every month.

------
JD557
So, what exactly are the bounding box effects?

I tried looking it up, but couldn't find any information about it. Is the Wii
able to do some weird tricks with bounding boxes?

~~~
hrydgard
Yeah. On the GC, games can reset some "bounding box" registers, draw some 3d
geometry, and then read out the 2D coordinates of the bounding box of the
things drawn. Games like Paper Mario uses it to make a copy of that region and
apply various effects to it, and if the region is wrong weird things happen.

There are no such bounding box registers on PC GPUs, so you have to either
software transform the coordinates and ignore that your results won't be
perfect (some pixels might have been thrown away due to z tests etc and
wouldn't be counted in the bbox), or you use some modern shader tricks to
simulate it in hardware, which is what the current Dolphin authors have now
implemented.

